# New Shrimp Tank



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

So I finally got my camera out and decided to take a few shots of this new shrimp tank. 
I set this up last Saturday, and I've been using baby mollies to cycle the tank. I have moved about 8 or so shrimp to this tank from my 8gallon shrimp cube (which is covered with algae everywhere... ). 
I just randomly started putting plants because I was sick of seeing an empty tank with just substrate. I might remove that piece of slate once I put more plants and rocks in. But the shrimp seem to like hiding under it. Shrimp house is in the other shrimp cube.

Lights: Marineland Doublebright LED lights 10 watts
Substrate: Netlea Shrimp Substrate
Filter: Fluval 105 Canister Filter
Flora: Hygro, Java moss, Java Fern, Moss Balls
Shrimp: A and S grade CRS.

I also have a 50 watt heater... but I unplugged it because it was going to 26C at the lowest setting, right now its at 21-23C without a heater.

I'm going to keep the higher grades in the cube for now and move them over slowly.

I have dosed with Mosura Rich Water, and I also have the Tonic Pro and CRS specialty food.

This is the only pic with the flash on... 


My camera blows... all the macro shots i try to do come out blurry... =/







I love this LED light, it is so bright but I hope the plants do ok.

More pics to come once I figure this camera out...

And I'd like to thank Jimmy for his amazing livestock! No losses at all since the move! =)


----------



## aquanut (May 18, 2007)

Looks great but aren't you concerned about the very large perch eating your shrimp...lol


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

aquanut said:


> Looks great but aren't you concerned about the very large perch eating your shrimp...lol


LMAO... I didnt even notice the embarrassing stuff in the background... hahaha... I blame my bf for buying me that pillow. 

And more pics... since I figured a few things out with macro shots on this camera... and also as a response to your witty comment... lol

This one is from the original cube... its hella messy and dirty looking. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Yeah.. I'm pretty proud of this pic:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

wow look very nice


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

The big stuffed fish is hilarious


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

good start 

might wanna grab yourself a test kit, sure will come in handy


----------



## aquanut (May 18, 2007)

Your shrimp are very nice, they look happy. The pic with two on the substrate is very nice an crisp, you have all right to be proud.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments!
The perch pillow is actually really comfortable to sleep on, I should put it back in my room lol (I hijacked the guest room to set up my tanks).

And apparently I'm obsessed with taking pics. 
In fact, this hobby might really break the bank as I am thinking of getting a better camera now.... But... teehee... I just might be getting better!







This is my Favorite!




You might see a little black guy in the background. =)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!

How long have you been waiting until putting shrimps into the tank?
What is that ceramic plate or something on the middle of the tank?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks!

Its just a ceramic slate that I've had for a while. I originally had it in another tank, but removed it due to planting. 

I set the tank up on Saturday, and have been cycling since then.. I know its pretty early but I did use about 30% old tank water from my other cube. I actually only moved 3 lowest grade CRS I could find a couple of days ago and they seemed fine and rather happy, so I moved another 5 into the tank today as well. 

Most of my CRS are still in the other tank with the cherry shrimp. I dont plan to move anymore for at least a week. I want to see how these ones do.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok. Looks good.

In fact, several shrimps can live in a tank without any filter, but with regular water change. It's just boring to keep doing in a long run


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

aquanut said:


> Looks great but aren't you concerned about the very large perch eating your shrimp...lol


no not that one. the two guys on the second pic. im talking about the two small fish coz it will ruin your shrimp breeding better to remove them


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Tank and shrimp are looking good, but that big piece of slate has got to go Needs some branchy wood

Will be interested in how the LED lights work out for you, if they will grow your plants and how's the colour rendering?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

*I'm Expecting!*

Ok, I promised to post pics when my crs get berried.

So far I only see one, but I guess you guys were all right in saying patience is key!

She actually has a TON of eggs. No idea who the father is. 
Who cares, I just hope she and her babies are healthy. 


















More pics to come if I see more!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

*Updated photos*

I guess I filled in the tank alot more since the last pics. 
The riccia is overgrowing and starting to block the light a bit. 
Its not great growth, but pretty decent with the LED double bright lights. After all its only 10 watts.

I added alot of shrimp to this tank, there are possibly 40+ shrimp in this tank. 
I now have Mosura Old Sea Mud, Shirakura specialty food, and Shirakura baby food powder.

Hoping to be able to use the baby food in a few weeks! 










Mobbing up Shirakura food:


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome update.

Your shrimp and plants look great!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how many shrimps you got there?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I had 1 CRS die today, so I decided to do a chemistry test on it. 

I used a Hagen Master test, I bought this when I still had a Saltwater tank... I'm quite confused and annoyed by the GH/KH tests. Seems like a basic titration test but the results are in PPM. So I assume I have to divide the result by 17.8...

Wide Range pH: 6.0
Low Range pH: 6.4
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10ppm

Hardness:
1dGH = 17.86 ppm CaCO3 
1dKH = 17.86 ppm CaCO3

GH: 5 drops = 20 x 5 = 100ppm (100/17.86 = 5.99 dGH)
KH: 2 drops = 10 x 2 = 20ppm (20/17.86=1.119 dKH)

I find it odd that those results between KH and GH are so different. 
I'm going to take this as a random death, unless these parameters are not good. D=


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Wide Range pH: 6.0
> Low Range pH: 6.4
> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrite: 0
> ...


right-on-the-ball parameters =)


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

so why did my shrimp die??? 3 losses since early March. 

Sigh. =(


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Old age?

Didn't want to live anymore?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Improper molting I guess.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I had recently purchased an entire 20 gallon shrimp set up that has successfully bred alot of shrimp and is absolutely clean of planaria and hydra. 

I dont even know how this happened but I found hydra in this tank. So I am quite worried about the babies when they are born. I am sure there are many hydra that I cannot see and pick out myself. 

So far I have moved the berried CRS into the other new setup, and I'm seriously thinking of taking this tank down... transferring the shrimp over to the new tank (Part of the reason why I bought this setup). 

I know I can probably treat the tank with meds like Panacur, I would just hate to do it with the shrimp still in there. 

Does anyone have suggestions or is my plan the best one? 

Ugh, how did this hydra stuff even happen?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

because of over feeding


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

How did they get introduced into the tank in the first place?

Probably off of plant trades.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

*Babies!*

Posting pics of some of my babies, probably a few days old. 
The newborns were too hard to find/hard to take pics of.

These pics were taken in a second tank I had bought and set up due to hydra tanks in the thread tank. I put all the berried females into this new tank to keep the babies safe. I will probably be nuking this tank with meds once I transfer all the shrimp over.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's great to see some CRS babies.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

what colour is the hydra?
I got it through plants.
If the colour of hydra, just block off the lights for few days,
if it's just white one, don't touch it ( i heard they regenerate) and treat it with meds.


----------

